# Anyone know of any online stores for electronics parts?



## WebsterLeone (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay, so I've been messing around with a tape deck for a while, and recently the volume control fails to work properly for the left channel.  I checked out Mouser, but none of the controls seemed to be the correct size.  Does anyone here happen to have a website they use for parts?  (I'd just search for one but I'm looking for one that people have a positive experience with.)


----------



## tigerpaw (Jul 11, 2006)

Try out Newark  available at www.newarkinone.com   that have almost any electronic part you can think of.


----------



## xsv (Jul 22, 2006)

WebsterLeone said:
			
		

> Okay, so I've been messing around with a tape deck for a while, and recently the volume control fails to work properly for the left channel.  I checked out Mouser, but none of the controls seemed to be the correct size.  Does anyone here happen to have a website they use for parts?  (I'd just search for one but I'm looking for one that people have a positive experience with.)



Give me the info on the volume pot and or IM and I'd be happy to mail you one, I'm sure I have one with a matching rating around here in these heaps of electronic components.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, my biggest concern is finding on that's the exact physical size so I can put the knob back on and it won't look like crap.  It's a 50KOhm pot, but I don't have the physical measurements at the moment.  I'll try getting them tomorrow.


----------

